# Bombardier Snowbus for sale.



## mikejubbbbb

3 Snowbuses are for sale.  They range in shape and price.  If interested write me back and I can give the particulars.  They are located in the Lake Simcoe area.


----------



## Melensdad

Can you post photos and give at least a bit more information about each?


----------



## mikejubbbbb

I will get the particulars this afternoon.  I know they all are turn key and ready to go.  One is a round window from the early 60's and the other ones are from the 70's.  I will post the details this afternoon.


----------



## bsonthelake

have not seen any pictures yet. do you know how much they want for the machines?please let me know thanks bill


----------



## LTH

mikejubbbbb said:


> 3 Snowbuses are for sale.  They range in shape and price.  If interested write me back and I can give the particulars.  They are located in the Lake Simcoe area.


I am interested in the snowbuses.  Can you send me soem mroe info Pics, prices etc to larry@maplefarm.com


----------



## Mbhunter

I'am also interested in the bombers, email pics and prices to murray40@mts.net   Thanks


----------



## toxman

I am also interested, if you still have any of them? Please send pics and price to tdoxman@hotmail.com. Thanks, Trent


----------



## squirel77

I live on lake simcoe and am interested in photos, prices and location


----------



## Freddo

Check this bus out.... on ebay!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Bomb...0569451459?pt=Snowmobiles&hash=item2c5ed30fc3


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Freddo said:


> Check this bus out.... on ebay!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Bomb...0569451459?pt=Snowmobiles&hash=item2c5ed30fc3


 
Damn, that thing is cool!


----------



## fogtender

Nice, but won't get any bids at that price. Not serious ones anyway.


----------



## the old trucker

fogtender said:


> Nice, but won't get any bids at that price. Not serious ones anyway.


 
What makes you think there won't be any serious bids on this machine ??


----------



## fogtender

the old trucker said:


> What makes you think there won't be any serious bids on this machine ??



I suppose someone might have money to burn.

Up here they go for about $8,000.00+- running in good shape, your talking about something that is Fourty to Fifty+ years old.

For that kind of money you can buy a haglund.  Amphibious, fast and a third of the age or less!


----------



## fogtender

Freddo said:


> Check this bus out.... on ebay!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Bomb...0569451459?pt=Snowmobiles&hash=item2c5ed30fc3




One day left and like I figured, still no bids at $30,000.00, way too much for that old of a machine that takes an acre to turn around to boot!


----------



## the old trucker

Up here they go for about $8,000.00+- running in good shape, your talking about something that is Fourty to Fifty+ years old.


Fogtender how old are most of the Snow tracs ?? How old are the thiokols ?? What about the tuckers ?? Some of them are in the 50"s.  What do you have & how old is it ??


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

Wow, this tread generated 4 new members to post for the first time!  Priceless.


----------



## fogtender

the old trucker said:


> .
> Fogtender how old are most of the Snow tracs ?? How old are the thiokols ?? What about the tuckers ?? Some of them are in the 50"s.  What do you have & how old is it ??



Well my Thiokol Imp was made in the 70's, there is a bunch of different models here.  Many were government owned for various uses, then sold as surplus property.


----------



## fogtender

Well the eBay auction ended and no bids on the starting price of $30,000.00 was clearly too high.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Bomb...Snowmobiles&hash=item2c5ed30fc3#ht_500wt_1021


----------



## the old trucker

fogtender said:


> One day left and like I figured, still no bids at $30,000.00, way too much for that old of a machine that takes an acre to turn around to boot!


 
Fogtender is there any way you could get the pics of that Bombardier again ?? I think there is a fellow here that is looking for a machine already rebuilt complete.... 

Old Trucker


----------



## fogtender

the old trucker said:


> Fogtender is there any way you could get the pics of that Bombardier again ?? I think there is a fellow here that is looking for a machine already rebuilt complete....
> 
> Old Trucker




I will look later tonight, I may be able to find them on the desktop computer.  Can't do it on the iPhone very well.


----------

